# Malay Tiger Enanthal Enanthate 250 any good ?



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys just received my Test E and its Malay Tiger Enanthal, 10 1ml amps in a box all looks good and legit has anyone had it whats it like ?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I started this two weeks ago, so far so good.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

can be good can be rubbish get some pics up ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I turned my nose up at it when I saw the box lol


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

used to be fakes around I think but in all honestly everyone reacts to different gear so get it in ya and u will soon see


----------



## mrjord (Jun 25, 2011)

Had some at the start of the year much better than the pro chem I used to use


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I will try get pics up but from a bit searching on tinternet they look like the ones on most sites that sell it malay tiger site also.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Heard it's terrible for infections and major pip


----------



## dave the rave (Oct 27, 2013)

Av just got some Malay tiger test enanthate 250 n the amps u had a few year ago the writeing would not scratch of were the ones av got here the writeing scratches of plus there's no silverhologram wiv black tiger instead it's just got a golden circle wiv. Tiger on n says genuine 3 times

But it's got the matching dates in amps matching the box,n it's got a strong smell to the oil,maybe it's how there make them now,al run it n update wether it's good


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

il never touch maylay anything again! just my 2 cents,


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

GMO said:


> il never touch maylay anything again! just my 2 cents,


HAHA yes and we know why maybe that's why ive just picked up a bottle of Delta TEST-E all checked out on the verification site GTG


----------



## adgcfc (Jun 18, 2015)

Check the back for the silver scratch off with the verification and serial number on it. Then you can check on their website if it's genuine.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Malay have a pretty shitty rep fella and it isn't lab bashing, they're are too many genuine guys e.g. GMO who won't touch the stuff. Pharmacies don't even bother stocking over here.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Jason Gray said:


> Malay have a pretty shitty rep fella and it isn't lab bashing, they're are too many genuine guys e.g. GMO who won't touch the stuff. Pharmacies don't even bother stocking over here.









just in case you handnt seen it mate  . ive been using gear nearly 10 years and never had an infection, brutal pips and underosing but this took the piss!


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

GMO said:


> just in case you handnt seen it mate  . ive been using gear nearly 10 years and never had an infection, brutal pips and underosing but this took the piss!


...how dare you just before breakfast


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Sebbek said:


> ...how dare you just before breakfast


lol. sorry mate.. at least i dont have it as my avi anymore


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

adgcfc said:


> Check the back for the silver scratch off with the verification and serial number on it. Then you can check on their website if it's genuine.


 Can you show me a picture of this? Every package I see online or where members have posted pics I don't see any scratch off?


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

GMO said:


> View attachment 112186
> just in case you handnt seen it mate  . ive been using gear nearly 10 years and never had an infection, brutal pips and underosing but this took the piss!


 Daaaaaam! I had one years and years ago, I was lucky as mine came to the surface, got to a good sized orange sort of size, one night I rolled over and it burst, as it came to the surface the place where I shot it just opened up, loads of watery puss, had to hid my sheets and go to A+E at 3am! Humbling to say the least! Did they cut yours out or give you antibiotics mate?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

meekdown said:


> Daaaaaam! I had one years and years ago, I was lucky as mine came to the surface, got to a good sized orange sort of size, one night I rolled over and it burst, as it came to the surface the place where I shot it just opened up, loads of watery puss, had to hid my sheets and go to A+E at 3am! Humbling to say the least! Did they cut yours out or give you antibiotics mate?


 rushed to AE , given iv anti biotics , chopped up and cut away all the necrotic flesh and stuffed it cotton wool. was or iv anti biotic of 2 days then oral or next 3 weeks, Had to get it repacked daily for about 2-3 month the 2x wee after that for another few months, i have twisted left glute and my right quad dosnt grow look the same as the right anymore due to never damage .


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

GMO said:


> rushed to AE , given iv anti biotics , chopped up and cut away all the necrotic flesh and stuffed it cotton wool. was or iv anti biotic of 2 days then oral or next 3 weeks, Had to get it repacked daily for about 2-3 month the 2x wee after that for another few months, i have twisted left glute and my right quad dosnt grow look the same as the right anymore due to never damage .


 Christ looks like i got lucky as that sounds awful! I count myself lucky as my mate gets abscesses in his anal canal! Due to straining and bad diet he rips his colon! Has to have a nurse come round, clamp his ass open and pack it with gauze and than close it, now that's humbling! Lol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

meekdown said:


> Christ looks like i got lucky as that sounds awful! I count myself lucky as my mate gets abscesses in his anal canal! Due to straining and bad diet he rips his colon! Has to have a nurse come round, clamp his ass open and pack it with gauze and than close it, now that's humbling! Lol


 fooking hell, aye thats bad like lol


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

GMO said:


> fooking hell, aye thats bad like lol


 Rather him than me! Lol

he used to mock me when I was eating chicken and rice out of Tupperware , now who's laughing! Lol poor ****er


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Personally, malay I prefer over ap.

dbol used and was great, just as good as balkan

oxys, defo gtg

tren ace, great. Best ace I used.

clen on par with dhacks or alpha, very good clen.

rip250 again best rip blend I used, lip free, felt tren straight away,

mate used Malay dbol then tried balkan but said prefers Malay.

another mate using t400 and ace atm with tbol, two weeks in aNd again, said one of the best gear he used, strength shot up, pumps crazy, sweating etc.

so far, everything I Used been great and same for my mates. Pip free. Not pushing, just giving my and my mates opinion.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I've got some of the Malay tren ace 150 to try after I've run the Infiniti tren, last amp of Baltic tren today! Hopefully no more pip and lumps once on the Infiniti! Then the Malay after the infinity so I can compare


----------

